# Looking to setup a Salt Water Tank again



## Kardashev (Jul 27, 2011)

Many years ago I had a 150G Salt Water Reef tank. From what I can recall it was fairly easy to keep up and the costs were not too bad. I also remember moving many times and the pain involving process to do it. When I divorced, wife took the tank and several months later sold it off. 
With my current wife in the Army I can foresee many moves in our future. Recently I got the old feeling back on how wonderful it was to have fish in the house. However, I do not want to go through the pain of breaking down a large tank, moving it and setting it back up again. Nor do I want something that is going to talk up a lot of space.

What I am looking for is a small tank and something that will be fairly easy to maintain. From what I have been reading a 10G nano tank would be on the difficult side to maintain. Searching around I have decided I like the JBJ Nano cube tanks. Understanding the 12G is not much larger than a 10G size tank, I will still go ahead and ask my first question. There are two sizes I have been considering, the 12G and the 28G with the LED lighting. I plan on making this a reef tank with soft corals for now. A few cleaners and some fish. Fish yet to be determined as I want to look up fish that I find appealing and will work with what I will have.

With that said, my questions are:
1. Will a 12G require lots of daily maintenance?
2. How is the maintenance on a 28G? As far as difficulty to maintain balance and frequency of water changes compared to a larger tank. 
3. Would the 12G JBJ Nano Cube Deluxe be sufficient in supporting soft corals?

Would like to hear from owners of both 12 and 28 gallon setups with their experiences.

Thank you.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Kardashev said:


> Many years ago I had a 150G Salt Water Reef tank. From what I can recall it was fairly easy to keep up and the costs were not too bad. I also remember moving many times and the pain involving process to do it. When I divorced, wife took the tank and several months later sold it off.
> With my current wife in the Army I can foresee many moves in our future. Recently I got the old feeling back on how wonderful it was to have fish in the house. However, I do not want to go through the pain of breaking down a large tank, moving it and setting it back up again. Nor do I want something that is going to talk up a lot of space.
> 
> What I am looking for is a small tank and something that will be fairly easy to maintain. From what I have been reading a 10G nano tank would be on the difficult side to maintain. Searching around I have decided I like the JBJ Nano cube tanks. Understanding the 12G is not much larger than a 10G size tank, I will still go ahead and ask my first question. There are two sizes I have been considering, the 12G and the 28G with the LED lighting. I plan on making this a reef tank with soft corals for now. A few cleaners and some fish. Fish yet to be determined as I want to look up fish that I find appealing and will work with what I will have.
> ...


 This coming from a person who started with a 35gallon tank, and now have a 240g.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

smaller tanks may have less things to do but by no means are they easier then a larger tank. the params will change way faster in a 12g then in a 100g.
in the 12g your also going to be limited to 1-2 fish.

welcome to the forum.


----------

